# Icône du Disque Dur disparue du Bureau



## Adelaidej (28 Avril 2009)

Je venais d'ouvrir et de redémarrer mon PowerBook G4 car il était très chaud et j'étais en train de relever mes mails lorsque j'ai découvert que l'icône de mon disque dur, que j'avais déplacé à sa place habituelle, à savoir en haut de l'écran à droite, avait disparu du Bureau.
En plus, au lieu d'essayer d'ouvrir l'image du disque dans la colonne de gauche du Finder, j'ai eu la malencontreuse idée de la déplacer sur le Bureau et elle a disparu dans un petit nuage.
Le Bureau affiche encore le Finder et le Dock, ainsi que les images des dossiers Système, Applications, Documents, Musique, Public et Utilisateurs dans la colonne de gauche du Finder, mais pas de disque dur.
Y-a-t-il un moyen de le faire réapparaître?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide à résoudre ce gros problème.


----------



## CBi (28 Avril 2009)

Dans le menu du Finder, Préférences, onglet Générales = 

Afficher ces éléments sur le bureau =

cliquer sur les éléments désirés.


----------



## EdenGenesis (15 Avril 2022)

CBi a dit:


> Dans le menu du Finder, Préférences, onglet Générales =
> 
> Afficher ces éléments sur le bureau =
> 
> cliquer sur les éléments désirés.


Je me permets de rebondir sur ce sujet car j'ai effectué la manipulation qui n'a fonctionné que pour ce qui est du disque HD.
Mes autres disques dur externes ne s'affichent plus, bien qu'ils soit accessibles via la barre de droite dans la catégorie emplacement lorsque j'ouvre un dossier dans le finder.

Savez-vous comment faire pour que le raccourci réapparaisse sur le bureau?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide précieuse!


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2022)

Les disques externes ont leur propre case à cocher dans les préférences du Finder, pour tout avoir sur le bureau, il faut cocher toutes les cases !


----------

